# what breed is my buck



## goat-hugger (Aug 7, 2015)

I bought a nice looking Buck for a herdsire the ppl I bought him from didn't know what he is the only thing they said he faints I have clean in put weight  back on him but he is very wild hard to get pics he is supposed  to be 1 years old but I think he is older then that I like to know what you guys think he is?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome , glad you joined us!  Nice looking buck you have there.  Given that he faints, I'm guessing he is at least part fainter.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 7, 2015)

from Northern Minnesota! 

I agree with Hens and Roos. He is a very handsome boy for sure!


----------



## Alibo (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes looks like a silkie myotonic


----------



## goat-hugger (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't wait to see his offspring  his name was squrt I change it to buddy bad thing ishhe won't stay in the fence with other Buck so I had to tether him question do you think he worth studing out he has no papers but I saw his daughters in sons in they we're amazing


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 7, 2015)

He might be part mini silky fainter or a cross. I think I have read that in order for them to faint they need to be at least 50% myotonic (I may be wrong on that one).

It may be worth having a vet listen to his heart because if there is something wrong that can make him look like he faints.

I am not a big fan on studding animals out. That puts your herd at a huge risk as well as anyone who uses your buck. The only time I have done it is when I know someone and their animals REALLY well and their herd is tested (we test ours for CAE, CL, and Johne's)


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 7, 2015)

Hay there @goat-hugger   from the front range of Colorado. He is handsome for sure! Aside from what Goat Whisperer said, I don't know that folks looking for a stud would want a non-papered buck... just sayin'... Either way, guess there's only one sure way to find out  good luck!


----------



## goat-hugger (Aug 7, 2015)

I think I might get him check by the vet he has fainted twice since he been here he fainted oncehere when he was doing his deed with one of my does in the other  was when he got lose now he is very very wild I 
don't think these ppl knew what kind of goats they have they had alot of goats he was in with 10 to 16 bucks after I bought him they told me they bought him from the sales barn last year in used him once y dose ppl tell you this after you buy them? I asked tons of questions when I got him he looked very healthy


----------



## outdoorhoney (Aug 7, 2015)

When you mentioned that he faints, my first thought was "He must be part Myotonic" but you may want to take him to the vet to get a check up just to make sure he is healthy and to get peace of mind. Myotonic goats have a hereditary genetic disorder (_myotonia congenita_) that causes their muscles to lock up. Although it appears they are fainting, there muscles are just locking up so if your buck is _actually _fainting or going unconscious it may be something to look into. Just my two cents though  He's a very handsome boy, I love his colorings!


----------



## goat-hugger (Aug 7, 2015)

He doesn't pass out he looks like he is fainting it only happens when he gets very scared like when I try to trim his feet or move him around the pasture in then when he gets excited  he faints not pass out


----------



## outdoorhoney (Aug 8, 2015)

goat-hugger said:


> He doesn't pass out he looks like he is fainting it only happens when he gets very scared like when I try to trim his feet or move him around the pasture in then when he gets excited  he faints not pass out



It sounds to me like he is part Myotonic and looks to be so too. I wouldn't worry about taking him to the vet right away but I would keep an eye on him for any unusual behaviors that may indicate he is not well. As for studding out a non-papered buck - generally speaking, people are not as interested in breeding with a non-papered buck but that doesn't mean that it's a lost cause. There are plenty of people who are willing to stud with a non-papered male if the circumstances are right. You may just have to connect with other "goat people" and test your waters but as long as he is healthy then there is always a chance.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 21, 2015)

goat-hugger said:


> He doesn't pass out he looks like he is fainting it only happens when he gets very scared like when I try to trim his feet or move him around the pasture in then when he gets excited  he faints not pass out



I have two fainting goats, and they used to faint just the way you said your buck does now. Mine have learned to lean up against something, or to brace their legs, when their muscles tighten up. I agree with @Alibo, he looks like a Silkie Myotonic. I love his colors!

Here are mine:


----------

